# Is anyone else annoyed by the constant greed?



## weavile (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm just really bothered by how many people keep asking for outlandish Bells amounts and NMT for simple services. I've seen it a lot on social media and on nookazon. Almost every listing has someone asking for a NMT or a large amount of bells for like one hybrid or a piece of furniture.
As a personal example, I placed a listing for purple windflowers, hoping to trade two for two of a hybrid I hadn't gotten yet and some messaged me asking for SIXTEEN.
How is that even possible to have 16 purple windflowers by now without time traveling? Like, no shade to time travelers but not everyone is doing that lol


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

i was asked 17 NMT for 2 able sister items -_-


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 24, 2020)

Yea that's insane! What really baffles me is people asking 10 NMT or 1M bells for visiting Celeste. There is literally no loss in their part on letting someone come and talk to her on the little fenced area they set up for her.


----------



## Renivere (Apr 24, 2020)

I was looking for Celeste to visit and some people were asking for 5 NMT entry fee or 200k....

Another person was selling the Magic Circle Rug for a STARTING bid of 200k. Another person responded afterwards charging only 2k for it. Clearly you know who I bought from...


----------



## Littlered (Apr 24, 2020)

i mean, i don't tt and i have a lot more than 16 purple windflowers because those are my native flower and the hybrids from the mystery island spawn them.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 24, 2020)

Don't visit their island/trade with them. I have no problems in finding people that enjoy playing normally and not like a wall street executive **


----------



## windloft (Apr 24, 2020)

considering how many new people are playing new horizons for the first time, of course there's going to be people that are gonna' be really greedy with prices LMAO. par for the course i guess. i usually ignore them and look for people who don't charge weird entry prices for just visiting their town *!!*


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 24, 2020)

I honest to god hate anyone who asks for entry fees (not personal, I just can't stand that) for things like turnips or meteor showers.
LIKE I wanna GIVE big tips, not be forced to give entry fees to briefly be at a persons town...It makes me not want to give them tips lol.

I've made 2 million bells, 15 NMTs, and some cute items from just helping out a friend during their turnip spike when they let people over without an entry fee. You honestly make more without entry fees LOL


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 24, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Don't visit their island/trade with them. I have no problems in finding people that enjoy playing normally and not like a wall street executive **


Exactly haha When looking for stuff for my island, I payed like 3 NMT for something I barely wanted, then I got for free or for an 1:1 trade something I reallyyyy needed. The greed is annoying but can be ignored!!


----------



## Mairen (Apr 24, 2020)

Unfortunately, this is prevalent in all aspects of life. If someone thinks they can get a high price out of someone for something, most people sadly feel no guilt at all about doing this. The best thing we can do in the case of the high prices on this game is to simply take a stand and not pay them. If someone wants to charge 10 nmt simply to grant me access to their town, I simply won't visit their town. 

I welcome visitors to my town for any reason, free of charge. I guess I'm just lonely and glad for the momentary company. If I can help you guys with anything, please let me know


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 24, 2020)

Someone once wanted my to pay 400k for a stack of 10 Apples and Peaches


----------



## avieators (Apr 24, 2020)

a bit...i feel that the outlandish prices really destroy/divide any sense of a unified community :/ i've been lurking around here for years so ofc i know all abt villager selling/trading and i can understand why ppl want a lot of compensation for them even if i dont really want to participate myself, but it does make it pretty stressful to even look at the villager trading board (as an example i got super attached to audie after the whole "named after the ac superfan grandma" thing but there is no way i could pay a trillion bells or 400+ nmt for her, nor would i want to)...but stuff like cataloguing? flower trading? it's a little silly.

flower trades esp should be equal, two for two sounds perfectly reasonable and it's definitely not fair to ask for 16 while only giving back two :/ cataloguing, i guess i could see charging for that, but only like. maybe 3 or 4 thousand bells above what the buying price of the item was?? my friends and i catalog stuff from each other all the time w/o any charge tho 

oh i completely forgot to mention entry fees for turnips and celeste, that is so ridiculous like it doesn't cost money to open ur gates...u didn't pay to have good turnip prices or celeste ??? asking for tips is fine, i feel a lot of ppl would bring smthn just out of courtesy but good lord don't make an required entry fee?? its animal crossing not america's top capitalist lol


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 24, 2020)

Simple... if you don't like the fee, don't come to their island. By accepting the price you're supporting their absurd requests.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 24, 2020)

Is this normal on other websites? I haven’t seen any price listings that expensive but maybe it’s cus I only lurk here at belltree. I only hear stories of them 

This is also kinda makes me curious if a lot of bells(50mil+) is really needed on hand. I’ve seen streamers with that amount and still do the turnip exchange. Surely people are satisfied with only a few millions. There’s not a alot of things to buy with bells pecially with nmt’s popularity. Atleast I think. It also makes me consious if I should start to try earning more bells.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 24, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> Is this normal on other websites? I haven’t seen any price listings that expensive but maybe it’s cus I only lurk here at belltree. I only hear stories of them
> 
> This is also kinda makes me curious if a lot of bells(50mil+) is really needed on hand. I’ve seen streamers with that amount and still do the turnip exchange. Surely people are satisfied with only a few millions. There’s not a alot of things to buy with bells pecially with nmt’s popularity. Atleast I think. It also makes me consious if I should start to try earning more bells.



I currently have like...32mil and mainly I'm saving incase we get any stuff we need to pay for (Like more expansions, etc.) I still do Turnip Spikes (Or well my friend does cause she always gets the good prices) and I get like 100% of the tips from visitors even though she says tips aren't required! I make a lot of bells that way lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

if you lurk enough, you can get anything you want for free

the community is full of people who want to make money to support their island (which i personally dont really consider to be greed despite how much they're asking for) and there are also others who are willing to let you have whatever for free

theres also a thread for free/equal exchange and so many people are willing to give things away

i dont really visit people who ask for entry fees unless they were reasonable and always tip people who giveaway, that's just my preference


----------



## Meira (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, I lurk the AC Discord and Reddit and the amount people charge is insane.... 
I think you gotta just find the right places and group of people. TBT is really good with pricing and I enjoy the community. People are a lot more understanding and generous! Makes you think that people are actually considerate and want others to have fun.

I would feel totally wrong to charge someone more than needed. Like if someone wanted to come over for a DIY or want me to craft something for them, I would do it for free because at some point in the game you will obtain that DIY. Don't see a point in charging people for something like that or even let them visit to talk to one of the NPCs....

Also I don't know who came up with the NMT conversion that 1NMT=250k. That logically makes no sense to me, but I guess people need to accquire them to trade nowadays including myself.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 24, 2020)

I've gotten lucky and found a group where we give each other everything for free and do cataloging parties. I don't trade with people that try to charge me wild prices. It almost feels like they only care about playing for profit. It's not my play style. The only thing I've accepted payment for since the game came out is a few nmts for bells but that's it.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Apr 24, 2020)

I saw someone who was trying to charge 4 NMT for a common DIY. I try really hard to avoid any interactions with people like that, but I realize that some people are just trying to help their island. But charging fees to try and profit off of Celeste or a sweet deal at Nook's? It's sad sometimes to see people get greedy :/


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> Is this normal on other websites? I haven’t seen any price listings that expensive but maybe it’s cus I only lurk here at belltree. I only hear stories of them
> 
> This is also kinda makes me curious if a lot of bells(50mil+) is really needed on hand. I’ve seen streamers with that amount and still do the turnip exchange. Surely people are satisfied with only a few millions. There’s not a alot of things to buy with bells pecially with nmt’s popularity. Atleast I think. It also makes me consious if I should start to try earning more bells.


yesss discord and some subreddits are notorious bad for this. thats why i vastly prefer here if im gonna adopt a villager

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 24, 2020)

I can understand charging a few for some things but not everything. I think in general people are asking a LOT for a little. 

I offered to let people over to grab a DIY for free and got overwhelmed by how many people responded, as well as how many people ghosted and wasted my time. There was a moment where I wished I'd charged a few just to cut down on how overwhelming it was, but I was still happy to help. 

However, I think the amount people ask can be nuts. Like 5% of your turnip prices...so basically the person who makes more in 1 single trip pays more than someone who has less to sell, even though they both only make one trip. It's unfair. 

Though I will say recently I've been met with some really generous people. I got a villager I liked for free the other night, and I had two people come to me and offer me a popular expensive villager for free because I was very upset I couldn't afford him. So there is certainly still some kind, and generous people out there. They're just more of hidden gems.


----------



## avieators (Apr 24, 2020)

i have noticed here ppl are usually more reasonable, but it still doesn't make looking at the villager trading board any easier bc i am constantly low on nmt   i suppose i was pretty lucky to find marshal's amiibo card randomly in a pack years ago, can't believe my son goes for so much money


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

i had someone charge me 200K bells for a baby bear that, as far as i’m aware of, only costs 1,000-3,000 bells in-game


----------



## kasane (Apr 24, 2020)

"entry fees" oh no no no 

sure in the real world if you sell something you'd pay a small fee for admin or whatever, but ffs this is video game


----------



## AshesRose (Apr 24, 2020)

I JUST made an account here, before this I have been on a relatively small discord server where asking for anything in return for letting someone adopt your villager is actually against the rules. You can only give them away - tips are appreciated, however. So for me to come from an environment like that, not growing up with the game, and then come here? It's a completely different world.
I think, along with greed, people want complete their ideas already. They want end-game now. But game cycles the way it does intentionally. Able's doesn't sell everything at once, Nook's doesn't have the full, completed catalog on day one, Sable only comes sometimes, Leif only comes sometimes, Celeste only comes sometimes. That pacing is intentional. And some players dont like that, and take it out on other players via making demands in trades.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 24, 2020)

I admittedly sold some different DIY for certain NMT but was just genuinely after Raymond haha, overall high prices in general I am definitely tired of seeing exorbitant fees for turnips, simple items, hybrids etc.


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah sometimes it takes forever to find something for a reasonable price! I miss when nmt weren't a main currency... I feel like the huge value of them contributes to the prices around the forum, but without them it makes it hard to buy anything! It's weird to adapt when your not generally a regular seller of things :/


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 24, 2020)

I haven't really seen as much greed on the site as much as I have on the TBT Discord. I've seen all the ridiculous prices like 10 NMTs to visit Celeste or whatever there for the most part. Thankfully, the forum is much more reasonable when it comes to pricing.

A while back I posted my furniture wishlist in the Discord and all 3 people who messaged me wanted 1 NMT per furniture item, which I checked and were all items under 5k bells each, including an incense burner which is like.. 900 bells. It just baffles me how people ask so much for items that cost so little. I'd feel embarrassed asking that much for cheap furniture tbh.

If it's something I really want or someone's selling me a decent amount of catalog items then I don't mind paying NMTs. At least it's more convenient and worth it to me, especially if they're spending the time to order it all.

There are a lot of people who are new to the game or desperate for certain items/selling their turnips and it's pretty sad seeing people take advantage of them because they know they'll dish out the NMTs. Hopefully most people don't actually support them.

Also, I think 1 NMT is a perfectly reasonable entry fee for things like Celeste and selling turnips because hosting (especially for multiple people) can be tedious and very time consuming. It's when the price goes beyond that it starts to become a problem.
Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2020)

I was looking for an item that costs 1,600 igb and is orderable. Someone asked for 1nmt for it or 170k igb.
I passed on that offer!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 24, 2020)

*Maddy* said:


> Yeah sometimes it takes forever to find something for a reasonable price! I miss when nmt weren't a main currency... I feel like the huge value of them contributes to the prices around the forum, but without them it makes it hard to buy anything! It's weird to adapt when your not generally a regular seller of things :/



I tried buying Raymond for an old tbt price for Marshal etc. and even w/ 2k LOL it doesn't meet NMT currency levels it's legit insane how highly valued it has become the value has increased far too much for just about anything :/


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 24, 2020)

I joined _Bell Tree Forums_ in November 2013. It was three months after I purchased and started playing “New Leaf.” In the first half of 2014, I paid millions in bells for villagers Stitches, Julian, and Rosie. 

I bought amiibo cards timed with the September 2015 releases of “Happy Home Designer.” The four series releases—Card Nos. 001 to 400—were released in installments until June 2016. I traded with people. I even gave some people some extra cards. I ended up with all 400.

The “New Leaf” update known as “Welcome amiibo” happened on November 2, 2016. It was then that I realized it was good that I bought the amiibo cards. _That_, right there, had at least one forum member having mentioned on this site that _that_ effectively killed much of the point of the continuation of the “Villager Trade” area of _Bell Tree Forums_. Now, it didn’t really kill them. Because not all people bought the amiibo cards. But, it did kill the need for those with the amiibo cards to be villager-trading with other forum members.

Now, with “New Horizons,” we have some news islander characters. Some people are impressed with them. I haven’t gone out of my way for any new characters like Sherb or Raymond. It is not based on having any opinion of any of them. I am feeling, right now and lately, that I should not get eager or overly-eager with the game. Its very design is meant to last not for several months but for several years. I was playing “New Leaf” for seven years. _That_ is a long time for a video game. So, for all this talk about people’s greed—I understand. It is, in a way, silly. But, obviously their motivations—perhaps they think they are coming up with something utterly fantastic and ideal (and the millions in bells make that happen sooner rather than later)—is how they figure is best for them personally to play “New Horizons.”


----------



## avieators (Apr 24, 2020)

saw an auction go up to 260 nmt, i was just kidding abt 400 nmt for audie hsjdjd who has this amount of nmt?? i time travel and i still don't


----------



## PikaPika19 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, absolutely!  I've spent a week trying to find a villager (Ruby) for a decent price!  Everyone wants 30-50 NMTs or 3,000,000+ bells and I'm just like "fam, I literally just started the game a month ago how the heck would I have 3 mil already?" (That said, if anyone has managed to get that much already, teach me your ways.  lol.  I time travel and I'm nowhere near that kind of money or Nook miles!)

I sell on Nookazon but have everything set to make an offer because I'm not trying to be the wolf of Wall Street, I'm just trying to offload some stuff I don't need thinking maybe I'll get something interesting out of it.


----------



## Believe (Apr 24, 2020)

It was fun seeing so many people into the game at first, but I think I'm ready for the hype to die down and get back to the smaller AC community I'm used to lol


----------



## avieators (Apr 24, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I was looking for an item that costs 1,600 igb and is orderable. Someone asked for 1nmt for it or 170k igb.
> I passed on that offer!



did u ever end up getting it? if not tell me what item it is and i'll see if i have it :3


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2020)

rosefells said:


> did u ever end up getting it? if not tell me what item it is and i'll see if i have it :3


I haven't yet, the item is the white floating biotope planter!


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 24, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I tried buying Raymond for an old tbt price for Marshal etc. and even w/ 2k LOL it doesn't meet NMT currency levels it's legit insane how highly valued it has become the value has increased far too much for just about anything :/


Raymond prices are insane! Him going anywhere from 1000nmt to r e a l  m o n e y??? I've managed to save up 150nmt so far in hopes of hunting for him for because buying him is out of the question! I love the cat but even at Marshall's highest popularity I never saw him go anywhere near as high!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 24, 2020)

*Maddy* said:


> Raymond prices are insane! Him going anywhere from 1000nmt to r e a l  m o n e y??? I've managed to save up 150nmt so far in hopes up hunt for him for because buying him is out of the question! I love the cat but even at Marshall's highest popularity I never saw him go anywhere near as high!



I finally campsite reset for him rather than pay some ridiculous fee like 25 mil+150 NMT LOL saved me so much pain ;; In ACNL prices were 200-300 tbt Raymond is like 80+ bucks worth of tbt LOL at least x.x


----------



## avieators (Apr 24, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I haven't yet, the item is the white floating biotope planter!



i'm almost positive i have that, i'll check and pm u! :3


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2020)

rosefells said:


> i'm almost positive i have that, i'll check and pm u! :3


Thank you so much! :3


----------



## meo (Apr 24, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> I offered to let people over to grab a DIY for free and got overwhelmed by how many people responded, as well as how many people ghosted and wasted my time. There was a moment where I wished I'd charged a few



Honestly, that's my biggest community pet peeve right now. And exactly like you stated, you can be giving away items for free so the only thing they have to do is get the item...but they ghost or just take forever to communicate.

It's a huge deterrent to doing certain types of giveaways for me right now.


----------



## Raz (Apr 24, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Unfortunately, this is prevalent in all aspects of life. If someone thinks they can get a high price out of someone for something, most people sadly feel no guilt at all about doing this. The best thing we can do in the case of the high prices on this game is to simply take a stand and not pay them. If someone wants to charge 10 nmt simply to grant me access to their town, I simply won't visit their town.
> 
> I welcome visitors to my town for any reason, free of charge. I guess I'm just lonely and glad for the momentary company. If I can help you guys with anything, please let me know



Also, it's important to remember the OP about the Free Traders initiative created by yourself. It's probably something the OP will enjoy partaking in, and it's a lot more reasonable than going after random people on other sites who are making stupid offers like the one mentioned by them.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 24, 2020)

it is a bit unfortunate. i don’t like now nook mile tickets have become standard currency for trading, but perhaps that will cease to be the case in a few months. but that’s how it goes, i suppose.


----------



## avieators (Apr 24, 2020)

*Maddy* said:


> Raymond prices are insane! Him going anywhere from 1000nmt to r e a l  m o n e y??? I've managed to save up 150nmt so far in hopes of hunting for him for because buying him is out of the question! I love the cat but even at Marshall's highest popularity I never saw him go anywhere near as high!



ngl r e a l m o n e y is sending me sky high hdjdjdns raymond prices are ridiculous everywhere, like what is it abt this funky lil lad that's got everyone goin bonkers!! i like raymond ok but i prefer audie and megan out of the new villagers. sherb good too


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 24, 2020)

rosefells said:


> ngl r e a l m o n e y is sending me sky high hdjdjdns raymond prices are ridiculous everywhere, like what is it abt this funky lil lad that's got everyone goin bonkers!! i like raymond ok but i prefer audie and megan out of the new villagers. sherb good too



It's because he's new, a cat, a hipster (aesthetics), and because he has that hete-eye thing that I can't spell.


----------



## deleted (Apr 24, 2020)

It’s ridiculous when you think about it. Dude, it’s a GAME, not a small business. A customer in my shop actually thanked me for having such fair prices today. It was so comforting because I’m afraid of being too greedy.

Some people are so unreasonable. I try to keep my prices fair based on time and fair profit. I might have all 16 Amiibo figures and a fat stack of cards, but I’m not turning everyone’s pockets inside out because I have something they don’t. I cannot in good conscience charge what some people on here are charging for items.

Inflation is expected for the sake of profit, but there’s a line.


----------



## Raz (Apr 24, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I haven't yet, the item is the white floating biotope planter!


I have it, send me a pm and I can arrange a visit so you can take it


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 24, 2020)

I list what I like as tips like certain diys or bells or hybrids and such but I never make a REQUIRED amount because some have less than others and sometimes I make excepts for people. But ever since New Horizons I’ve seen a real change in behavior on this site. Like someone was selling art and I told them I only have half the price they are looking for and asked if there was anything they could do and I got treated like I was awful. They were so rude no matter how polite I was and made targeted comments about me on their posts. They were bashing me saying they weren’t gonna waste their time on me and it takes them 12 hours a piece and that I probably haven’t even drawn or I don’t know anything. I’ve been one of the nicest members on here for YEARS and I’m proud of my representation and I’m 16 and they were 23 acting like a child. It’s sad to see and disheartening. Also the outrageous 1000+ NMT for Raymond and the fake ones like what the heck... I get his demand is high and he’s decently rare but it’s all by chance. And I have seen an increase in the amount of people getting him which is odd but nice. He’s my last dreamie but I’m simply gonna wait until the hype dies down and see if I can get him then! I’ve also experienced(kinda off topic) a lot of people ghosting on trades or ignoring my comments and messages? Like I had an auction and the winner was active every day after and didn’t even respond what so ever. But I could see them posting and trading with others. The community and society in general has changed for the worse and it’s sad to see! I have met some good people and even made new best friends who mean the world to me. But the community seems to have outweighed the good with bad...


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 24, 2020)

i know its crazy!! one time I asked for a simple and common DIY recipe. It was a wooden stool. A WOODEN STOOL and this human being wanted 150k bells for it. a week or so ago someone was charging 5 NMTs to see Celeste. if what they are selling is rare i get it, but simple stuff like Celeste and common items its just unnecessary.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 24, 2020)

People are trying to collect NMTs as a way to obtain Raymond or dreamies but I don't think that's a really effective way of obtaining them. I've heard of people that obtained Raymond or others through the campsite method or move-ins along with patience but I really don't think NMTs are worth using if you're looking for a specific villager. I generally tend to use them if I'm not looking for anything in particular and just want to see what kinds of people I can run across.


----------



## hollowface (Apr 24, 2020)

as someone that trades/adopts very often as well as tts, its often a pain to see others struggling when others are making bank
i try to help as many people out as i can. i give welcome gifts and tips everytime i invite people over or go to another persons island.

wish that people werent so greedy. its really sad. :/


----------



## Darkure (Apr 24, 2020)

I can't even look at turnip.exchange anymore.  The things people ask for is pretty crazy.


----------



## PikaPika19 (Apr 24, 2020)

I really wish NMTs weren't the main currency everyone uses.  I find that Nook Miles take forever to get, but Bells don't take me very long at all (plant a money tree with 10,000 bells, wait a few days, and bam! 30,000 bells.).  I wish bells would just be the main currency and that people wouldn't ask for totally outrageous prices.  (I got a home loan to pay off, y'all.  I can't spend millions on a cat with glasses.)


----------



## kattzy (Apr 24, 2020)

A lot of people here condemn the seller for their prices but you have to consider its the people offering ridiculous prices because they duped early on that has set some of these standards
Raymond only sells  for 1000 tickets because people are WILLING to pay that
It starts with the buyers, not condemning the sellers for asking what is actually market price


----------



## Warrior (Apr 24, 2020)

I try to always be generous with my pricing but find when I set it at what I think it SHOULD be I get overwhelmed. I started selling bags of hybrids (39) for 99k igb a few weeks ago and. lol that price had to shoot up cause it was so hard to keep up with .

I ignore the greedy people. And also people who are like, well I'm getting offered xyz on discord, facebook etc. Bruh you know that's against the rules right ! Have fun being low iq pal!

I think in a few weeks it will simmer down, these are after all people who aren't here long and are only trying to profit off the community, especially if people are selling characters for real money, get tired of it. I think some might even get it for in game currency here.... sell for real money elsewhere.......


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 24, 2020)

to be fair , some sites for trading online have stupid people trying to sell you **** for WAY TOO HIGH prices , but I'm glad I haven't seen that here at all

I remember someone offering a villager (which is worth no more than 3mil IGB) for 20mil IGB , no one is paying that lmfao


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 24, 2020)

It is extremely possible to have that many hybrids. Everyone looovess using the “tHaT cANt bE pOsSiBlE tHeY mUsT bE tImE TrAvElInG” line whenever someone has something that they can’t achieve. I think that’s equally, if not more annoying than people asking for a lot of IGB/NMTs, which btw if you do not like you can simply not trade with them, close the thread and find something else etc.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 24, 2020)

acnl.nancy said:


> i know its crazy!! one time I asked for a simple and common DIY recipe. It was a wooden stool. A WOODEN STOOL and this human being wanted 150k bells for it. a week or so ago someone was charging 5 NMTs to see Celeste. if what they are selling is rare i get it, but simple stuff like Celeste and common items its just unnecessary.



Suggestion: Visit an island in which the representative has the Wooden Stool. Whether or not he/she gives it to you, if that rep lets you catalog it, you will have that DIY recipe for when you return home.

_(*Noted Friday, April 24, 2020 @ 11:30 p.m. ET:* This “Suggestion” is not accurate, as pointed out by other forum members’s responses, and I do recognize @ Post #68 that I was mistaken. I am sorry about that.)_


----------



## Rave (Apr 24, 2020)

I think the IGB value of NMT is definitely causing some of the inflation. NMT being worth 200k each is fine when you're dealing with really expensive items like villagers, since it's more compact. The absolute lowest value you can achieve with them is 200k. Hence leading to people basically asking 200k (1 ticket) for basic, common, 1k igb items : P

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

also turnip.exchange is a COMPLETE disaster, 90% of the people on that website are asking for 5-10 NMT to enter per trip to sell turnips. Saw someone asking for robot heros the other day, lol.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 24, 2020)

Literally everyone wants an arm and a leg to let people in.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 24, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> Suggestion: Visit an island in which the representative has the Wooden Stool. Whether or not he/she gives it to you, if that rep lets you catalog it, you will have that DIY recipe for when you return home.


Wait, what? Picking up DIY items gives you their recipes? Or am I like missing the point of what you're saying completely.


----------



## Luxsama (Apr 24, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> I honest to god hate anyone who asks for entry fees (not personal, I just can't stand that) for things like turnips or meteor showers.
> LIKE I wanna GIVE big tips, not be forced to give entry fees to briefly be at a persons town...It makes me not want to give them tips lol.
> 
> I've made 2 million bells, 15 NMTs, and some cute items from just helping out a friend during their turnip spike when they let people over without an entry fee. You honestly make more without entry fees LOL



This. I made 20mill when I made my island a free for all during a turnip spike.

It's crazy how people find anything to charge for now. In New Leaf days, no one really cared much for tips or entry fees.


----------



## simplehobbit (Apr 24, 2020)

I find it pretty ridiculous. 1k-10k bells or 1 NMT seems appropriate as an entry fee/payment for most small things. I can understand a price like that, but really I think charging at all is kinda harsh. (Letting someone visit Celeste, Able Sisters, etc.)


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm certainly noticing it lmfao but we live in a world where if you charge it people will pay if they want it I suppose.
Just can't bring myself to ask for anything, people just gotta hit me up and I'll do whatever lol

I'll tell you what tho, it certainly helps to weed some of the people who I'd deal with on the daily


----------



## TrippyKitten (Apr 24, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> Suggestion: Visit an island in which the representative has the Wooden Stool. Whether or not he/she gives it to you, if that rep lets you catalog it, you will have that DIY recipe for when you return home.


That is not correct. I've cataloged plenty of DIY items and never had a DIY for it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> Suggestion: Visit an island in which the representative has the Wooden Stool. Whether or not he/she gives it to you, if that rep lets you catalog it, you will have that DIY recipe for when you return home.


owning the diy item and owning the diy recipe are two wholly different things


----------



## Luxsama (Apr 24, 2020)

DORITO-SAN said:


> I'm certainly noticing it lmfao but we live in a world where if you charge it people will pay if they want it I suppose.
> Just can't bring myself to ask for anything, people just gotta hit me up and I'll do whatever lol
> 
> I'll tell you what tho, it certainly helps to weed some of the people who I'd deal with on the daily



It's crazy that people are going with it too
I can't justify the 400+ NMT for Raymond lol


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 24, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> Wait, what? Picking up DIY items gives you their recipes? Or am I like missing the point of what you're saying completely.



I am going to have to correct myself.

I thought everything I had Human A give Human B on my island showed up in Human B’s list of DIY receipes.

One example, why I was not correct, is that Human A crafted the Apple Wallpaper. I had Human A give it to Human B. The DIY recipe for it is not with Human B.

So, I apologize for my prior post’s suggestion.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 24, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> I am going to have to correct myself.
> 
> I thought everything I had Human A give Human B on my island showed up in Human B’s list of DIY receipes.
> 
> ...



Items you can buy from a shop can be picked up and dropped can go into your catalog, so you can order them yourself and have them delivered through the mail. You don't get a recipe by picking up and dropping. The item will appear in your catalog but you can't buy it.


----------



## weavile (Apr 24, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Simple... if you don't like the fee, don't come to their island. By accepting the price you're supporting their absurd requests.



I mean obviously but that doesn’t mean it still can’t annoy me when I see it.




MayorJuan said:


> It is extremely possible to have that many hybrids. Everyone looovess using the “tHaT cANt bE pOsSiBlE tHeY mUsT bE tImE TrAvElInG” line whenever someone has something that they can’t achieve. I think that’s equally, if not more annoying than people asking for a lot of IGB/NMTs, which btw if you do not like you can simply not trade with them, close the thread and find something else etc.


Again, just venting. I’m not engaging with the ridiculous listings. Just because someone finds something annoying doesn’t mean they’re going to accept it as the only option.


----------



## Saaga (Apr 25, 2020)

For a split second I thought if I’m doing something wrong when I let people come to my island for free of charge when I have Celeste, Saharah, meteor showers or a villager crafting a nice DIY etc. It never occurred to me that I could ask compensation for something so minor.  I think that because we have more players than ever before, we also come across some negative aspects within the community more frequently. I was willing to trade my duplicate cherry-blossom DIY for flower seed bags that I didn’t have in my town.


----------



## soomi (Apr 25, 2020)

I asked someone if I could catalogue their white grand piano once and they asked me for 10 NMT to do so, lol.


----------



## mintellect (Apr 25, 2020)

i feel like its largely because the game is brandy-new. the combination of tons of new players unaware of what things typically go for, allowing people to take advantage of them, plus everyone generally being early on in the game allowing time travelers and the like to use their mass advantage over everyone else in resources to overcharge early-game players for stuff that's relatively easy to get in late game. i'm sure later on as everyone settles into late game and is familiar with how common/rare everything is we'll stop seeing people get away with charging obscene prices for relatively small things.

at least that's my guess. i wasn't in the ac community at the time of new leaf's release, so i wouldn't know if the same thing happened way back when.


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 25, 2020)

I understand charging someone to visit your island since it’s such a time consuming process to have people constantly coming and going, and to make sure they aren’t doing something shady. However charging 1 NMT is very different than charging 15, that’s absolutely greedy.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 25, 2020)

The greed doesn't really bother me, because I mostly play solo. I do think that it's unfortunate, though. That said...I want to think that for every greedy such and such out there, there are also tons of selfless people who want to spread good cheer and fun. So, that's worth considering.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 25, 2020)

weavile said:


> I mean obviously but that doesn’t mean it still can’t annoy me when I see it.


Yeah, I get what you mean.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah, the prices are nuts. 500k entry fee to sell turnips lmao! I just ignore them and it filters out the greed.


----------



## Moonliet (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes. This is the nature of any market and people in general, sadly. I think the solution is to choose to not be a part of the problem because the more people who charge reasonable fees or don't charge at all, the less power these type of people have.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

No, I'm not invested in how other people play their game. I think this thinking should go both ways. There are always other sellers/traders.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 25, 2020)

I can't say I'm too surprised by it, the game is still pretty new all things considered, and people are paying these sorts of prices for this stuff - if they weren't, no one would be "selling" at these prices.

Always good to keep an eye out, some people are happy to offer up stuff for free or accept small donations.


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't care about people asking for entry fees for turnips, because that's something that actually inconveniences the host and comes with a ton of liability and stress, so they deserve compensation for their time being wasted on potential thieves anyway, but to ask any kind of entry fee for something as basic as Sahara or Celeste or Able's is goofy as hell. That being said, I'm not pressed. Free enterprise or whatever it's called, just don't go to their islands I guess.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 25, 2020)

i think the hardest part is not falling into the greed yourself- i see so many people asking exorbitant prices for things, and i always think "don't buy from them bc it'll make them more confident that they can charge these prices," but because there are SO many people charging these crazy prices, it's so hard to find someone who will take a reasonable offer. and this makes it easy to get fed up and pay the big price, and nowadays, if i have something "valuable" i can sell, i always think about maybe also charging a high price, because i know some people can pay then, and just so i can afford the other high prices. it's really just a vicious cycle and i hope the economy calms down soon and people who are treating everything in this game as just a way to profit drop that mentality.


----------



## Jambition (Apr 25, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I've gotten lucky and found a group where we give each other everything for free and do cataloging parties. I don't trade with people that try to charge me wild prices. It almost feels like they only care about playing for profit. It's not my play style. The only thing I've accepted payment for since the game came out is a few nmts for bells but that's it.


 
i have been trying to find a group like that for a long time! If you ever want to expand I have a ton of stuff to contribute!


----------



## Wotamin (Apr 25, 2020)

I am mildly annoyed by the greed as it's been a bit difficult to find groups/communities to get involved with without running into many greedy people.  I go on discord and see people charging high entry fees or cataloging fees, which baffles me.  I understand charging maybe 1 NMT for turnip sales, but Able Sisters?  I literally just saw someone as of this post asking for NMT offers to catalogue the fruit cardboard boxes (cardboard boxes!!), which are only about 120 bells each from Nook's Cranny.  And this is for simply cataloging them, they aren't even buying the actual item!  Others are charging 2+ NMT per item catalogued!  I don't think it'd bother me as much if people weren't overcharging for things that are obviously not worth the amount they're asking for.

In any case I make it a point to avoid dealing with and being like those people.  I hope the crazy charging dies down soon because I can imagine how discouraging it is for others looking at these listings only to see all these unreasonable fees.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 25, 2020)

In response to some of the people stating things like "well they are just trying to make money to pursue their own desires in this game". I can understand that a little bit and they absolutely have the right to do that and charge what they want, but does Animal Crossing really have to be treated like a business? I acknowledge it's consumed a lot of our lives lately, considering the worldwide situation, but at the end of the day, this is still just a video game. Something we partake in for fun. Maybe I'm old fashioned or something but I always saw games as something to enjoy (even more so together with friends). And it's such a strange concept to me to charge people to play together with me, even if the thing being charged is a virtual currency. It's really kind of alienating some players who don't sit around and play all day and rack up the money and have those nook mile tickets to spare. It's like saying "you aren't allowed to join me in this game because you aren't as good at the game as I am and don't have as much money as I want out of you."


----------



## raqball (Apr 25, 2020)

People selling villagers that it cost them nothing to get is irritating... I mean if you spent 40 NMT to find _insert name here_ then cool, sell them for that amount.

I see people offing to sell campers that show up on their Island before they even invite them to live there. What did that visiting camper cost them? Nothing!

Later today I am offering up Beau and he will be free.... While I did spend some NMT to find him, I am not going to nickle and dime someone over NMT and I am certainly not going to sell him for an insane and inflated amount...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 25, 2020)

Mairen said:


> In response to some of the people stating things like "well they are just trying to make money to pursue their own desires in this game". I can understand that a little bit and they absolutely have the right to do that and charge what they want, but does Animal Crossing really have to be treated like a business? I acknowledge it's consumed a lot of our lives lately, considering the worldwide situation, but at the end of the day, this is still just a video game. Something we partake in for fun. Maybe I'm old fashioned or something but I always saw games as something to enjoy (even more so together with friends). And it's such a strange concept to me to charge people to play together with me, even if the thing being charged is a virtual currency. It's really kind of alienating some players who don't sit around and play all day and rack up the money and have those nook mile tickets to spare. It's like saying "you aren't allowed to join me in this game because you aren't as good at the game as I am and don't have as much money as I want out of you."


"you aren't allowed to join me in this game because you aren't as good at the game as I am and don't have as much money as I want out of you."  Wow, this is a scarily accurate description.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 25, 2020)

I think to some extent it's starting to get worse (?). I've noticed that entry fees for turnips on Sunday / Monday were _really _high, even compared to people who were advertising prices one week prior.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 25, 2020)

Well, the whole turnip price changing if you back-travel really doesn't help with high entrance fees. Especially in the morning, you may only have 2-3hours to run turnips instead of the theoretically infinite amount of time you could do it for before.

I think it's somewhat annoying to charge entry fees for things like Nooks/Able Sisters. For Saharah, I only start charging if I get a certain amount of people spamming me (I like keeping my sanity) and I'm really bad at fencing them in lol... they always seem to escape


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I think to some extent it's starting to get worse (?). I've noticed that entry fees for turnips on Sunday / Monday were _really _high, even compared to people who were advertising prices one week prior.


I honest to god don't understand entry fees for turnips! i mean if you get a full 8 people thats just...4 minutes of your (and the people coming to sell turnips) time. and unless you have important things to do (why would you open up your island to online people if your time is so important??) then why should there even be an entry fee??!
I was a bodyguard (lol) for my friend when she opened her island for turnip sales and literally everyone was nice and gave huge tips!
it's fun and barely any of my time when people fly over for their turnips! I love seeing other people's characters and tbh I love those tips...especially since my friend lets me take most of them LOLOL 
I feel like if we asked for entry fees there'd be next to no tips because...well they would have already given us stuff.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Mikaiah said:


> Well, the whole turnip price changing if you back-travel really doesn't help with high entrance fees. Especially in the morning, you may only have 2-3hours to run turnips instead of the theoretically infinite amount of time you could do it for before.
> 
> I think it's somewhat annoying to charge entry fees for things like Nooks/Able Sisters. For Saharah, I only start charging if I get a certain amount of people spamming me (I like keeping my sanity) and I'm really bad at fencing them in lol... they always seem to escape


That makes sense for sure! 
And also I noticed the turnip thing...that's literal hell now, especially since I used to check both prices by going to 11:57am lol....rip ppl with high AM prices


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> I honest to god don't understand entry fees for turnips! i mean if you get a full 8 people thats just...4 minutes of your (and the people coming to sell turnips) time. and unless you have important things to do (why would you open up your island to online people if your time is so important??) then why should there even be an entry fee??!
> I was a bodyguard (lol) for my friend when she opened her island for turnip sales and literally everyone was nice and gave huge tips!
> it's fun and barely any of my time when people fly over for their turnips! I love seeing other people's characters and tbh I love those tips...especially since my friend lets me take most of them LOLOL
> I feel like if we asked for entry fees there'd be next to no tips because...well they would have already given us stuff.


Having eight people sell their turnips takes a _lot_ more than eight minutes. I'm not even sure if eighteen minutes would been enough. I think that entry fees are perfectly fine. I don't think it's fair to assume that people who open up their islands don't have important things to do. Furthermore, people who open up their islands could be using that time to make private runs themselves; there needs to be some kind of mechanism to make opening up one's town profitable and worthwhile. Entry fees are a way to accomplish this goal. If people don't require an entry fee, that's perfectly fine. If people require a 10 NMT entry fee, that's perfectly fine; I'm just not going to use their prices.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Having eight people sell their turnips takes a _lot_ more than eight minutes. I'm not even sure if eighteen minutes would been enough. I think that entry fees are perfectly fine. I don't think it's fair to assume that people who open up their islands don't have important things to do. Furthermore, people who open up their islands could be using that time to make private runs themselves; there needs to be some kind of mechanism to make opening up one's town profitable and worthwhile. Entry fees are a way to accomplish this goal. If people don't require an entry fee, that's perfectly fine. If people require a 10 NMT entry fee, that's perfectly fine; I'm just not going to use their prices.


Oh no I was saying the time that it takes for them to fly in takes 4 minutes. 30 seconds for the loading screen. It's not a lot of time in the grand scheme of things, and honestly not even that long to sell them. I've run enough open turnip spikes to know that LOL
And I was saying if you have important things to do that briefly opening your island for turnip sales that it inconveniences you, then perhaps you shouldn't open it until whatever important thing you have to do is done (why would you be playing animal crossing if during that time you have important things to do?) 

You can have your opinion and I can have mine! I personally think that charging 10 NMTs for an entry fee is gross LOL I can get maybe 1 NMT or 50k bells or whatever as an entry fee but honestly? when you have turnip spikes and open it up to people, besides having to see the loading screen 50 times, it's easy as hell. I literally just stand around saying "Hi" and "Thank you" the whole time. I've had a few crashes and stuff, but never had any bad people and tbh I've stop caring about fencing people in cause it's easy enough to just say "Go up for Nooks" 
I just don't see how or why you would charge when you could get so much more just from kind and generous tips! I got 15 NMTs and 2 million bells from tips from iirc 27 people in probably around...2 hours? I can get not wanting to get swamped but like either just make the entry fee reasonable or don't put the Dodo code out lol


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 25, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Having eight people sell their turnips takes a _lot_ more than eight minutes. I'm not even sure if eighteen minutes would been enough. I think that entry fees are perfectly fine. I don't think it's fair to assume that people who open up their islands don't have important things to do. Furthermore, people who open up their islands could be using that time to make private runs themselves; there needs to be some kind of mechanism to make opening up one's town profitable and worthwhile. Entry fees are a way to accomplish this goal. If people don't require an entry fee, that's perfectly fine. If people require a 10 NMT entry fee, that's perfectly fine; I'm just not going to use their prices.



I agree 100% with this, I opened my town once for ~15 people (granted it was my first time running this and I did it very inefficiently) but it took almost an hour to get through the queue. I still had to make dinner, but I couldn't leave my PC since I had to constantly message people dodo codes and make sure everyone was able to sell/leave the island.

xedit: for the record I charge 10% of turnip profit, paid after you make the sale lol. no point in asking someone to take an extra trip if they have like 3 full inventories of turnips and have to carry 3-4 inventory slots of stuff to pay


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 25, 2020)

I find entry fees to be annoying in general. Some of them are ridiculous, like "X number of NMT to get a recipe that my villager is doing for free anyway". Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't charge people to just fly to my island. If it's too much of an inconvenience for you, just don't do it to begin with. Other than that, I've seen some people charge wild prices for stuff and of course, villagers. Honestly, I hope they release more amiibo cards and those from the new villagers so that they stop taking advantage of some folks out there. It's insane.


----------



## avieators (Apr 25, 2020)

ok charging for the stress makes a little more sense to me, idk if i'd be able to handle all those ppl coming and trying to keep track of them all :< i'll ease up on my criticism of charging for turnip selling but able sisters nooks celeste still stand

edit: peeked at the villager board bc i cant sleep and raymond animal crossing for 800 NMT. where are these ppl getting these nmt like when i time travel i have to do 374738 other things so i dont feel like i wasted the day i dont just scoop up the dailies and flee


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 25, 2020)

I find the constant need to be greedy in this community really off putting. I understand people want to feel like they haven't wasted their time by allowing people to come into their town, but also... Animal Crossing isn't about having the coolest stuff or making money off other players. I dunno, this community (meaning Animal Crossing in general) seems a lot different now compared to how it was during NL or previous games.


----------



## cainhurst (Apr 25, 2020)

I've tried having multiple people over for various things (though I stay out of the turnip game) and it is kind of hectic, no matter how organized you are. You can never account for others' behavior so if someone randomly decides to leave while others are trying to finish transactions (or other similar scenarios), everyone has to stop what they're doing and wait... and there's always chances of running into connection errors which will expel EVERYONE. It's a hassle imo, so I won't begrudge a person for asking a fee for their time and trouble.

But there is a difference between asking a reasonable fee and being blatantly greedy. It's one thing to say "If you come to my island to sell turnips, would you mind leaving a stack for me" or "if you have bells to spare, consider leaving some by the gate before you go" etc etc... and another completely to make demands that most players frankly will not be able to meet. NMT is the preferred currency, but most players are not going to have hundreds of tickets at a time, or have outrageous amounts of bells. Everyone's definition of 'reasonable' is of course different, but you know an over-the-top request when you see it, let's be real.

Obviously it's not impossible to accumulate things over the course of normal play, but I can see where it would make, for example, non-TTers feel absolutely hopeless trying to compete with people who are TTing just to grind out NMT or something. I sympathize majorly when it comes to cases like that.

I worry sometimes that I contribute, however accidentally, to the icky pricing situation, because frankly I like to give people more than they ask of me if I can spare it, as a tip/generosity thing. To brighten someone's day, you know? But I wonder now if that might be fostering an expectation in some people, when I mean it as a pleasant surprise. idk. I'm tired af I just wanted to say: OP I feel you


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)

Honestly, I have come to the decision that I will not participate in these kinds of events. I thought by now, "paying it forward" would be surfacing, and in turn, the greed would die down. I guess a few of you on here are still experiencing it. 

I also don't peruse the stalk exchange threads anymore. If I have a spike, I would just reach out privately to those who are my friends and those who have shown me kindness in the wake of the AC: The Capitalism Edition. Plus, I have two islands, so I am in a far better position of getting what I want and giving back to others who deserve it. That is my counter-attack.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I agree 100% with this, I opened my town once for ~15 people (granted it was my first time running this and I did it very inefficiently) but it took almost an hour to get through the queue. I still had to make dinner, but I couldn't leave my PC since I had to constantly message people dodo codes and make sure everyone was able to sell/leave the island.
> 
> xedit: for the record I charge 10% of turnip profit, paid after you make the sale lol. no point in asking someone to take an extra trip if they have like 3 full inventories of turnips and have to carry 3-4 inventory slots of stuff to pay



10% is pretty reasonable. I think that once it gets past 10% however, it's not really something I'd be willing to pay up for. Also, unless you have people come in one at a time (which is excruciatingly slow), it's not the easiest thing in the world to enforce an entry fee, since you have to keep track of three or four different people going in and out at once. Not to mention the risk of people griefing your town (e.g. shaking trees, picking flowers).



SirBadger said:


> I find entry fees to be annoying in general. Some of them are ridiculous, like "X number of NMT to get a recipe that my villager is doing for free anyway". Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't charge people to just fly to my island. If it's too much of an inconvenience for you, just don't do it to begin with. Other than that, I've seen some people charge wild prices for stuff and of course, villagers. Honestly, I hope they release more amiibo cards and those from the new villagers so that they stop taking advantage of some folks out there. It's insane.



I think the prices for villagers are at a good spot right now because of amiibos (with the exception of Raymond, who doesn't really have an amiibo card). Even if people want to greed whenever they sell a villager, they can't, because it's not that difficult to get the villager that you want.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 25, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> 10% is pretty reasonable. I think that once it gets past 10% however, it's not really something I'd be willing to pay up for. Also, unless you have people come in one at a time (which is excruciatingly slow), it's not the easiest thing in the world to enforce an entry fee, since you have to keep track of three or four different people going in and out at once. Not to mention the risk of people griefing your town (e.g. shaking trees, picking flowers).
> 
> 
> 
> I think the prices for villagers are at a good spot right now because of amiibos (with the exception of Raymond, who doesn't really have an amiibo card). Even if people want to greed whenever they sell a villager, they can't, because it's not that difficult to get the villager that you want.



Oh, for sure. I meant the new villagers, definitely. Raymond is going off at insane prices.


----------



## marea (Apr 25, 2020)

I was just looking for an island for my brother to sell his turnips and most people were offering visits for free with the option to tip only if you felt like it. That is so nice, and even if there were people who charge a lot for small things, there will always be a great number of people who just wanna help out free of charge. It might be frustrating searching for someone with a price that you can afford, but don't lose hope.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

I've seen a few people here wanting NMT for just watering someone else's flowers. I mean, why? They're just watering. I know it boosts the chances of hybrids, but a fee for NMT just to water flowers?

I am trying so hard to not be a greedy NMT guy because I want Cashmere in my island as I don't have her card. This would be much easier if I had her card, but I don't. So I have grinded a lot of Nook Miles just to get NMTs all by myself. But I have traded some items for NMTs here and I feel guilty for it. I can't believe I'm getting some tickets for a sheep nobody likes but me.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 25, 2020)

Tbh, if your nooks are buying the turnips for like 500, 600 bells, you need to do something to make it not overwhelming to you,  and entry fee is good for this. But I've seen people asking for a lot as an entry fee for less than 200 bells at nook's, or stuff like cataloging a set for 20 NMT, or even low tier villagers with 10 NMT starting bid. This is just downright greed.


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 25, 2020)

Sometimes it’s reasonable, like 99k for turnips at 600+.

But when people are charging ANYTHING (sometimes 3+ nmt or 99k) to just stand there and have Celeste trapped at the airport, that’s a little ridiculous.That requires no effort, you can literally be afk. People need to chill.


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 25, 2020)

I've not been a host quite yet but from what I hear from friends, it's really time consuming and a lot of effort. DMing dodo codes and stuff, working through queues, getting dozens of reddit notifications etc.. So I do think it's pretty fair to ask for something, though personally I'd probably just let people tip and be surprised by generosity in return. I think players would be far less likely to charge others for their time like this if the online system was better conceived. 30+ seconds for someone to join the island and another 10 for someone to leave really eats into the amount of players who can join in on these things. If it were a lot faster I think just relying on tips would be much more lucrative, and charging an upfront fee would be less profitable by comparison.


----------



## allainah (Apr 25, 2020)

i agree that a small entry fee (1 nmt/99k) is reasonable but anything above that like 5-10 nmt ?!?!? is INSANE. luckily i have not come across anyone doing that lol. i dont agree that all the host has to do is "sit there and afk" as some people say. the other night i was doing a trade with someone from nookazon and she asked to use my shops, i said yes ofc, i noticed after she was done she started looking around without asking so i just watched her. She went into my DIY station that holds all my materials and started looking at everything and pocketing items. super greedy and gross! i closed the game so fast when that happened. sadly you can not trust people and need to watch them!! people are greedy and will steal if they think they can get away with it    it's so sad too because i dont recall ever being stolen from or even having my town disrespected in New Leaf. Where did all these greedy/rude players come from.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 25, 2020)

I feel this. I was trying to catalog-not even buy-some sets and they were asking either 2 NMT per set or 250k IGB per set and like...I understand the convenience of it, but I'm not that desperate! I had to decline because I'd really much rather wait and...buy the set and own the set than encourage this kind of pricing.


----------



## Wotamin (Apr 25, 2020)

I think most of us can agree that it's not a matter of *if* you charge a fee, it's a matter of *how* you charge it.  I think most people will be fine paying a reasonable fee (eg. 1-2 NMT, 10% of profit for turnip sales), but it's when people start charging beyond the worth of whatever they're offering that it becomes a problem.  And unfortunately, there's just so many of these types of people.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 25, 2020)

You mean by Nintendo cashgrab?


----------



## courtky (Apr 25, 2020)

yeah i don't bother with nookazon for buying unless i'm desperate. i usually come here. there are some items that they price differently than we do. for example, NMT is about 30k IGB tops over there, while here people want anywhere from 200-500k for one.


and their pricing for NMT is probably why you see "outrageous" offers such as 5NMT for 1 hybrid lmao


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)

I think  the "root" of what people are saying, is that times were (and still can be) more enjoyable when transactions weren't a thing. The joy of sharing and having turnip parties and the ability of creating a bond outweighed currency. It also led people to form friendships that lasted outside the game.

Ahahaha. It was not/is not a major crisis to have people come in and out. I personally quite enjoyed the chaotic fun of it. And to argue that people have to set time for people to come in and out, sending Dodo Codes- did you not know what you are getting into? If profit is your MO, why complain? The more the merrier, correct? If you find yourself in that New School Approach, then hosting is a business transaction, so you are going to have to wait, so you can make your profit. Time is money!

On the flip side, if you take a Community Based Approach, what is time? It's irrelevant. You should not care about gates being open, sending out Dodo codes or turning out a profit but instead finding joy of helping others to where the outcome is a profitable for everyone and you can find genuine connections.


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Apr 25, 2020)

I think its because the cutscene for someone coming is just soo unbearable and is so time consuming, I would need to be paid a lot to nave to deal with that every few seconds.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2020)

It's so crazy to see because people were never this greedy back in New Leaf.


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2020)

Thought this was gonna be a thread about those little racoons who run the shop because they've been spiking prices themselves .-.

I've been asked over 10 mil for a villager when I hadn't even reached 10 mil yet. This was weeks ago too iirc.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 26, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Don't visit their island/trade with them. I have no problems in finding people that enjoy playing normally and not like a wall street executive **



This. My partner keeps encouraging me to subvert the "over inflated Bell economy", by offering stuff free or at cost. If I let Marina move out, I'll let her go to someone who will love her, and not charge 999NMT. If we do free Celeste visits and let people catalogue for free, we can get the community that we want.

Slightly off topic, but I have about a squiion pink windflowers without TT, mainly because they are the only hybrids that I ever get on NMT islands. OP, if you want any, just shout.



dindinisawr said:


> I asked someone if I could catalogue their white grand piano once and they asked me for 10 NMT to do so, lol.



Do you still need this? I can order you one for basic catalogue price...


----------



## alpacac (Apr 26, 2020)

I think the influx of newer players from lockdown has gotten a whole bunch of greedy people in ): It's quite tragic to see people charging 10NMT for turnip entry and some even scamming people - I feel terrible for players who think these prices are normal.

I'm kinda just playing the game slowly so casuals will eventually lose interest. By then hopefully the economy has deflated and I can find more community players  Most people I've met over the Bell Tree forums has been really nice though, I generally dislike twitter/discord more


----------



## Noctis (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't get me started on the cataloging section on the nookazon discord. its just plain out ridiculous how people can offer such services for a high price of bells and or nmt. "catalog all 60 items for 80 nmt or 4 million bells" I've found some good people there or cheap services that helped me tremendously on my catalog but majority of them as tempting as they might be but for a unreasonable price automatic PASS!


but also nookazon isn't that bad I've found way too many wishlist items for either store price or just
for a couple of  extra bells or even lower than store price while other places they want like 100k bells for an item. i remember someone on the actrade discord told me 15k for an item I forgot what it was wasn't worth it when it was only like 3k on cranny's. like what you want a million bells???? ugh it makes me tired.


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> This. My partner keeps encouraging me to subvert the "over inflated Bell economy", by offering stuff free or at cost. If I let Marina move out, I'll let her go to someone who will love her, and not charge 999NMT. If we do free Celeste visits and let people catalogue for free, we can get the community that we want.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I have about a squiion pink windflowers without TT, mainly because they are the only hybrids that I ever get on NMT islands. OP, if you want any, just shout.
> 
> ...


How much does the grand piano cost? I'm asking because I found (and bought) a white Upright Piano at the Cranny today, for 53k bells. I'm going to turn one of my rooms (or the basement) into a music production studio, so I'm after musical instruments and equipments.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 26, 2020)

helloxcutiee said:


> It's so crazy to see because people were never this greedy back in New Leaf.



Eh, I think some people were still pretty greedy in New Leaf. To me, the Animal Crossing community has never been truly altruistic, as I've come across people in the past who were asking ridiculous things for their villagers as well. Of course, the currency we used was different, and with New Horizon's newfound popularity, that greediness appears to be magnified. 

The community is ultimately what people make of it and what people contribute to it. I find that community values tend to differ a lot from platform to platform, with here being one of most chill places (but much slower in traffic) whereas Discord can get pretty bad (but has so many more people to trade with). I think we also have to keep in mind that we're all strangers trading with one another and no true, greedless community can be built without friendships and knowing the other person behind the screen a bit better.


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 26, 2020)

been looking for nookling buy prices..
some posts their 400 per stalk as 400k tip or 10nmts per entry

and im like what?! thats overpricing wth


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2020)

helloxcutiee said:


> It's so crazy to see because people were never this greedy back in New Leaf.


*Get's reminded of the majority of greedy people during tortimer island who were always like: "May I have bells plz" and "Are you a hacker?".*


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Get's reminded of the majority of greedy people during tortimer island who were always like: "May I have bells plz" and "Are you a hacker?".*


Haha and the people who would try and get you to do the game tour things and then get up the minute you sit so you wouldnt be on the same island or the people who crashed because they didnt get furniture they were looking for (this happened the first time i got a golden stag ;;;;


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 26, 2020)

Raz said:


> How much does the grand piano cost? I'm asking because I found (and bought) a white Upright Piano at the Cranny today, for 53k bells. I'm going to turn one of my rooms (or the basement) into a music production studio, so I'm after musical instruments and equipments.



260k, but I might just pull the trigger and splash on one, if you want to catalogue it. I have a bunch of instruments in my music room. PM me if you want to come and catalogue them - anyone.


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> 260k, but I might just pull the trigger and splash on one, if you want to catalogue it. I have a bunch of instruments in my music room. PM me if you want to come and catalogue them - anyone.


I'll definitely PM you about the other instruments, but don't spend your money (260k is a lot of bells) on that thing if you're not gonna use it. I'm ok with the upright piano for now, but definitely interested in some other instruments. Also, if you want to catalog the upright piano, just tell me!


----------

